# Best laptop / bang for buck



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

Obviously I do not want to spend more money on a laptop than I did my Onkyo 809. If I was to make the purchase can anyone recommend one that will not break the bank or flatten my wallet more than it already is?

The main reason for the laptop would be for REW. Just trying to keep it as cheap as possible.

Thanks Mike


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

They change so much so fast, but my experience has been that the ASUS products are a great value. I also have a Sony that I have liked best but they are more pricey.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... I just purchased one and it was a chore to figure out what I ultimately wanted... and it's a little more than the 809 retailed for. Check out Slick Deals and see who has something in your price range, then check those out to see what all you can get with each one. You can also go into Best Buy and see different models on display.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe find a used one that's my plan if I ever dive into REW.


----------



## Audiodreamer (Jan 11, 2009)

As far as REW is concerned, is there something that would be an absolute must have on a laptop?


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not really familiar with REW (yet) but I would think all that you need is a mic/line in connector, or a USB port for the microphone. Almost all laptops are going to have that. As for which brand, it's hard to go wrong really. Dell, Toshiba, Sony, Asus, IBM are all good brands. Dell usually has some fairly cheap laptops, in the $200-300 range that should be completely fine for your purposes.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I just bought an HP Stream 11 for $200 almost strictly to run REW in my HT. It's pretty slow, and has very limited (and not upgradable) hard drive space, but it is about the cheapest I could find new. It works perfectly fine with REW, Chrome, Spotify and other basic tasks. It's handy for me to have at least one Windows machine at home too since we are pretty much 100% Apple otherwise. It's handy to have something tiny to travel with too actually.

edit: forgot to mention a few specs... It has HDMI out, 2 USB ports, a 1/8" audio jack, and an SD card slot. No ethernet, but for my intended usage, wifi is fine. No optical drive either, but I guess lots of the thin laptops don't have those anymore anyway.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Laptops made by Lenovo get high praise on many review sites as well.


----------



## destcanio (Dec 16, 2014)

then check those out to see what all you can get with each one. You can also go into Best Buy and see different models on display.


----------



## null_last_of_his_ (Feb 20, 2015)

I've been eying the Acer Iconia 6120 ever since it came out. 
I have been offered a used one before but have declined multiple times. I don't want anyone leaving marks and scratches on the thing before I get the chance to! :explode:
I always wanted a nice piece of *bling* like that. :hail:


----------

